# Library Spotlight - Moonkits



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 23, 2019)

Get it here: http://www.soniccouture.com/en/products/g63-moonkits/


----------



## Constant K (Dec 29, 2019)

Loving your channel Cory. Keep up the good work! Completely agree about Moonkits too, phenomenal library that fills a brush shaped hole in my heart. 

Hope you tackle time macro/micro at some stage; I'm hoping for a sale on those in 2020 and they're on the quirky end of the spectrum.


----------

